# Nice white bottle, ya think?



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, being as you haven't seen a white bottle on here for at least 20 minutes or so,  I thought I'd use up some bandwidth and brag for a bit...LOL  Guess which one is my favorite, Ill give you a hint...it's white.

 Yep, you guessed it! It's the Dancing Indian Cologne, 4 3/4", pontiled and the whitest, mintiest bottle that I have the pleasure to be the caretaker of. Yea, yea, yea, I know...you don't end a sentence with a preposition.

 I hope you all enjoyed seeing it and Charlie, you are more than welcome to come back and diddle....uh, I mean fondle it anytime you'd like! They are boy Indians, you know that right? Actually they appear to have boobies, huh?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Close up shot.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Backside.


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

Seems to be the whitest of whites, looks more like ceramic or porcelain, I hope to one day find a Paterson Bottle in milk glass the more I see your stuff MGB, thanx.

                                                                 Jim


----------



## potstone (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Dancing Indian Cologne is with out a doubt special.
 The cologne to the left, oval in form with the flared lip tops
 the scale also. They are front row so it's difficult to see the rest.
 Yes,,, they would really look good in my cabinet. But I can't
 have everything I like. You have some really great glass there.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanx for noticing. Perhaps when I get around to photographing each one I will post a pic of the day or perhaps make a milk glass calendar!


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never seen and Indian cologne in milk glass before that most be one rare piece.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice!  Izit pontilled?


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great Collection- milkglass is one of those things that I was amazed to dig up since it wasnt very often. I have a Maydwell #20 milkglass insulator.  I'm guessing its pretty common but do you know its value?  noticed the milkglass peppersauce. Is that a rare bottle? I have never seen one of those.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess those wouldnt be pepper sauce- Are they barber bottles?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, Master Robbin.  You lost your arms in Ba'le. But you grew some nice boobs!

 very nice bo'le.  I was getting milk glass withdrawals.


----------

